# Kitty see, kitty do?



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Tonight I saw a HUGE daddy long legs spider on the wall. Icky >_< I dont like spiders. But daddy long legs are supposedly good... so I didnt want to kill it. But if it stayed in my house it would be killed in no time, between my 3 cats and my sister thats deathly afraid of spiders... so I thought i'd do a good deed and catch him to release outside. I got a little box with a top that slides shut. 

All this time i was getting the box, Mystery was watching me. And he saw the spider on the wall, but I told him 'no touchy the spidey' so he stayed where he was and looked between me and the spider. The spider was walking up the wall... sooooo sloooooow! So I was like alright! This will be eaaaasy peasy. I positioned the box under him and slipped a paper under his feet so he'd fall in. 

Nobody ever told me those things could move FAST! They always are walking sooo slow when I see them! He hit the box and ZOOM! He was running before I could close it! He was close to touching my hand and I flipped out and dropped him along with the box. 

Mystery just looked at him and back at me, seeming to say "nice going mom, now what you going to do? You let it get away"

Okay, i got this. He is tiny, i can sooo handle this. I pick up the box and place it in front of the spider when he is running away. Simple. I just let him run into the box and slam it shut.

Not so simple. 

He turns and runs RIGHT AT MY FEET. I jumped away from him right next to Mystery, and noticed, not only is he purring, but his tail is up and slightly swaying. And he is staring at me with half closed eyes. -.-

I asked him "you think this is funny? Lets see you do any better -.-" He just looked back at the spider. It was running for the safetly of the sofa. I tried again. Placed the box in front of it, and once again it veered for ME! 

I was at this for nearly an hour -.- He was getting in the box and going outside no matter what! But everytime i tried he veered for me. It hit 1am... i was tired. All this time Mystery had been watching me. I decided to try one more time. And if i couldnt get him, then i'd give up. He'd win. Beaten by a spider, how embarrassing >_>

So i place the box in front of him while he is running again. He turns in my direction again. I was soo annoyed! Grring the spider and telling it "why wont you just get in the box?! I'm trying to save you!" And i was fed up and at that point where i wanted to just say 'fine! Stay here and get squished by somebody!'

At that moment, before i picked the box back up, Mystery decided to finally move from his spot. He charged the spider! I yelled 'No meme!' I may be mad at it, but i didnt want to see him get killed. But Mystery didnt kill him! He scared him! Made the spider run the other way. Then chased it, kinda like he was... herding him? When the spider got close enough, he batted it right into the box!!! I didnt waste anytime, and slammed the lid down and ran him outside. Opened the box and jumped back, and out climbed the spider, perfect condition. No missing legs or anything amazingly! I dont understand how! He crawled down the railing. I couldnt believe it. Still cant O_O

I come back inside and Mystery rubbed against my leg and then walked to the room meowing so i'd come get in bed with him. 

Maybe he thought it was a game...? Or he just wanted me to go to sleep already. 

I wish i had had my phone on me to tape it! It happened so fast i didnt have time to run and grab it 

I felt like such a fool though xD beaten by my own cat! Jeez.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, 
You tell a story very well! I could visualize everything as you were telling it and it made me laugh thinking of how Mystery must have looked at you!
You and Mystery make a good tag team!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL BrittyBear, 
Great story! Don't feel bad that your kitty is much better at spider herding than you.
I've got a long legged, svelte tuxie that can nab a fly, bee, spider, etc. in seconds flat. I mean with skill!! lol Of course she eats them so I don't even have to get the dustpan and brush!! She is so considerate lol

If I got a buzzing something, I just yell, "Belle?!! ... come get it!!" zoom she's right there, on the job!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mystery usually eats any bug he finds too... xD thats what made this incident so amazing. I've had to race him to catch a mosquito hawk before because those arent bad either. And boy did he turn it into a race! I won that round xD only cuz i distracted him with treats >_> hehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Really smart kitty


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

LOL! Yes beaten by a cat who is a very smart kitty. Skittles will get anything that flies, and I am grateful for that. She is my fly catcher.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Impressive kitty there, BrittyBear! :smile: He must really understand you and have a great sense of humor, lol. :crazy How old is Mystery, btw?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

He is around 4 years old 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Great cat tail! 

Don't feel bad that your cat is better at spider herding than you. Animals have acquired skills, things that look easy enough, until a human tries them, like beavers building dams!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lolz so i've seen! Mystery's skills are scary to see in action. He jumped and caught a bug that was flying in the air. I hadn't even seen it! He scared me half to death, jumping with no warning like that. Then he wanted to play after that, he was all hyped up xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL BrittyBear, LOVED this story!! Mostly because I've been in similar situations trying to catch insects and failing. This sentence, after what you'd described, made me burst out laughing: I was at this for nearly an hour -. (sorry, I am sympathetic, really! but it was too funny).

The big difference is that my cats would never help me out like that... 

Mystery probably had it all figured out when he first saw you try to trap the spider. But he decided it was way more entertaining to watch you try to trap it than to trap it himself. Then he got sleepy and decided that if he had any hope of you getting into bed, he was going to have to take care of things himself.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

It wouldn't surprise me spirite xD it wouldnt be the first time he used me for his own amusement! Lolz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

